# Another Newbie from Houston



## Texun (Jun 21, 2019)

Long time lurker, recently joined. Just trying to learn as much as possible about skinny water skiffs. I have a good bit of experience with tunnel Jon boats, trying to decide if it’s worth the jump to a real skiff.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome buddy


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome, Houston here as well (Woodlands). And answer is yes!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. A Sabine Skiff might be your solution. Haven't seen one in person but very intriguing option.


----------



## Texun (Jun 21, 2019)

Zika said:


> Welcome. A Sabine Skiff might be your solution. Haven't seen one in person but very intriguing option.


I have taken a real hard look at the Sabines. Looks like a great combo of durability and function. Historically most of my fishing was drifting and wading. I haven’t fished much locally in the last few years because I spend a lot of time hunting. I have the itch to get back on the water and to learn the shallow water game.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Texun said:


> I have taken a real hard look at the Sabines. Looks like a great combo of durability and function. Historically most of my fishing was drifting and wading. I haven’t fished much locally in the last few years because I spend a lot of time hunting. I have the itch to get back on the water and to learn the shallow water game.


Sabine makes a great cast and blast setup. Can’t go wrong with them.


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Shoot me a message if you'd like to check out a Sabine or have any questions - I'm in the Houston area as well. I made the same jump from tunnel jon to Sabine and never looked back.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Texun, I live in Houston for half of each year. I have a couple of 16 /17 ft tinnys. The 16 ft will live in Houston full time now. The 17 now resides in TN. full time. 

I've owned some Gheenoes and a number of Carolina Skiffs. Given the oyster reefs in our area, I've been concerned about the fiberglass bottoms getting ruined. 

It sounds like the Sabine is a great direction to go. Did you get rid of your tunnel tinny?


----------



## Texun (Jun 21, 2019)

No, I still have a couple Jon boats.


----------

